# knocking as you go over bumps



## sentra2002 (Oct 2, 2005)

mostly on driver side, the vehicle is a sentra 2002, 95km on it when I shift from neutral at a stop position to 1st gear it is also doing the same but less then if I would go over bumps. It is very annoying. let me know what you guys think could be the problem.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

can you provide any more detail, like speed wise. does your suspension feel softer than usual?


----------



## Brokeser (Dec 8, 2005)

Is it like a rubber band feel? Does your shifter moves alot when accelerating or slowing down? Check motor mounts. Check swaybar mounting points also. There are a whole lot of possibilities when it comes to the suspension. Jack it up and take a peek. And let us know. 

L


----------



## blakshukvw (Dec 26, 2005)

sentra2002 said:


> mostly on driver side, the vehicle is a sentra 2002, 95km on it when I shift from neutral at a stop position to 1st gear it is also doing the same but less then if I would go over bumps. It is very annoying. let me know what you guys think could be the problem.



My car does the same thing. It has about the same mileage. I've checked it out and have concluded it's the struts and or strut bearings. I'm just gonna replace both.


----------



## sentra2002 (Oct 2, 2005)

Today I did a test putting my weight on each corner of the car it appears to be a bit softer on the driver side... would a done strut do this kind of effect as the wheel freely move up and down over bumps. if that is the case can someone with a fair knowledge of mechanics change this by himself or does it require a compressing devise in order to install the said strut in place.. by the way I only noticed the noise when someone else borrowed my car and drove it for a day or 2 and when He brought it back He said something is wrong with your front end...... I have the car since approx 3 months ago I use it as a going to and back to work vehicle in order to cut my expenses since the gas gone up it is my first 4 cyl quite a difference from my gmc,,, ..... Eric


----------



## sentra2002 (Oct 2, 2005)

To previous comment from Eric please let me know if if fixes the problem as it is annoying at times specially with the roads out here in Quebec..


----------



## blakshukvw (Dec 26, 2005)

sentra2002 said:


> Today I did a test putting my weight on each corner of the car it appears to be a bit softer on the driver side... would a done strut do this kind of effect as the wheel freely move up and down over bumps. if that is the case can someone with a fair knowledge of mechanics change this by himself or does it require a compressing devise in order to install the said strut in place.. by the way I only noticed the noise when someone else borrowed my car and drove it for a day or 2 and when He brought it back He said something is wrong with your front end...... I have the car since approx 3 months ago I use it as a going to and back to work vehicle in order to cut my expenses since the gas gone up it is my first 4 cyl quite a difference from my gmc,,, ..... Eric


Wit th mileage your car has, it's safe to say that it probably needs shocks. Yes, if you push down on the suspension and one side seems a little softer, chances are that the strut is dead. The correct way to test this is to remove the strut and check it. Typically you need a spring compressor to remove the springs from assembly. If you do not have a spring compressor, you can improvise. Loosen the bolt at the top of the strut and remove, then remove the three bolts on the strut tower that hold the assembly to the car, next slowly(emphasis on slowly) raise the car with a jack until the spring is not compressed. Finally remove the lower strut to spindle bolts and remove the asssembly from the car. Installation is the reverse of removal, but you must be very careful when installing the strut mount over the upper spring perch to be sure the spring is seated correctly. While you're replacing the struts, also replace the mounts and bearings as well. Hopefully this will help you. If you need parts, e-mail me from my sig.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

From the symptom(s), the strut mount is bad and the strut has begun to or already failed. I recommend replacing the pair of struts and the mount.

Troy


----------



## sentra2002 (Oct 2, 2005)

KA24Tech said:


> From the symptom(s), the strut mount is bad and the strut has begun to or already failed. I recommend replacing the pair of struts and the mount.
> 
> Troy


o.k boys replace the strut today but used the same mount and bearing as I re did everything properly the noise is still present so it must be a problem with the mount, I will work on that next week as I have to take everything out again, positive thing is that I will get pretty good at it, the noise is moreless a vibration knocking as I go over bumps.... ps. the strut was also done...Eric


----------



## blakshukvw (Dec 26, 2005)

sentra2002 said:


> o.k boys replace the strut today but used the same mount and bearing as I re did everything properly the noise is still present so it must be a problem with the mount, I will work on that next week as I have to take everything out again, positive thing is that I will get pretty good at it, the noise is moreless a vibration knocking as I go over bumps.... ps. the strut was also done...Eric


Congrats on the install. :cheers: Did you use the method I suggested? It's always a good idea to change the mounts when changing the struts. Just buy the whole mount with the bearing included, that way everyone is new and happy again.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Check your sway bar bushings and/or end links (can't remember if newer Sentras use them) They are cheap, easy to replace, and the most common front end knocking noise


----------

